# Gnome works but no virtual terminals after kernel upgrade

## mgnut57

After upgrading my kernel to 3.8.13, I have no virtual terminals. 

My system is an AMD Fusion processor: A6-3500 APU with Radeon(tm)

I use the ati-drivers, and I do have  the "fbcon" module loaded:

lsmod | grep fb

fbcon                  34346  0 

bitblit                 4378  1 fbcon

fb                     46827  3 fbcon,softcursor,bitblit

fbdev                    774  2 fb,fbcon

font                    7300  1 fbcon

Any ideas where to start looking?

----------

## mgnut57

Any ideas?

----------

## Navar

Sounds like https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467732

----------

## mgnut57

 *Navar wrote:*   

> Sounds like https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467732

 

I think that bug describes my situation exactly.

----------

